# Lighting Q



## MoneyMitch (28 Oct 2009)

Hello everyone first post here, was recommended by jack middelton from another forum and heard nothing but good things about you guys so i thought id shoot a question and see what you guys think. 

I currently have a 55 gallon freshwater no special substrate just sand. right now my lighting is just 30 watts total between two tubes ( i know its not much). i found a very very cheap 4 bulb fixture that will go the entire length on my tank. i have read that plants can adapt to any light aka "Kelvin" and that it just takes a week or so for them to adapt. 

I have also heard that plants can ONLY use red and blue to go through photosynthesis. But on the same token i have read that plants are more _sensitive to blue and red and DONT need this to be happy and grow.

Now my question is if i were to get 2 tubes that were 40 watts a piece around the normal 3000 kelvin household light would this be ok for pretty much all plants? or do plants really need those expensive designer tubes?_


----------



## baron von bubba (28 Oct 2009)

good to see you here dude.
i'll let clive answer this for ya!


----------



## ceg4048 (28 Oct 2009)

Baron, this question was a cleverly conceived mid-term exam for you to answer just to see whether you've been paying attention. You should have been able to answer this with eyes closed and with one hand tied behind your back. I'm afraid I'll have punish you with 3 demerits, which will bring your post count down below 25 and will deny you access to Buy/Sell Section. I'm sorry but those are the rules.   

Anyway, welcome to MoneyMitch. The short answer to your question is that the last thing in the world that one should worry about is Kelvin values of bulbs and spectral qualities. Get whatever bulb color you find pleasing. Worry more about not exceeding the bulb intensity limits, especially if you do not intend to enrich the tank with any form of CO2. The long answer can be found in this thread => actinic lighting vs algae growth

Cheers,


----------



## baron von bubba (28 Oct 2009)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Baron, this question was a cleverly conceived mid-term exam for you to answer just to see whether you've been paying attention. You should have been able to answer this with eyes closed and with one hand tied behind your back. I'm afraid I'll have punish you with 3 demerits, which will bring your post count down below 25 and will deny you access to Buy/Sell Section. I'm sorry but those are the rules.
> Cheers,


  oh well, back to the "spammy" type posts to get my count up again then............  
i left this one because i think i've put my tuppence worth in on another forum mitch uses.


----------



## MoneyMitch (28 Oct 2009)

Glad to see ya baron! And thanks for that link clive? you guys really know your stuff here as baron always states at the other forum. it seems as everyone on the other forum is a bit outdated and refuses to change ways, while me on the other hand usually tend to have the newest phones, computer, tv's and all that mess why wouldnt i want to do the same with my tank? P  sounds great though, after the mortgauge is payed going to pick up everything and ill give yall a shout if i need any help with the setup.

Thanks,
Mitch


----------

